# Importing Hedgehogs: Canada into US



## YankeeChops

Hello everyone! Does anyone know off hand if hedgehogs are allowed to be imported into US from Canada? I live in Buffalo, NY (roughly 20 mins from the border) and I am hoping to travel to Ontario to purchase a hedgie from a reputable breeder (Prickles & Giggles). 

The US customs website says that guina pigs, hamsters, rabbits and other rodents hve no restrictions for importation as long as they are intended as pets. I just want to be totally sure I won't run into any trouble at the border, so if anyone has any experience with this I would be very grateful for your input.

I tried calling US customs for information, but I was on hold for nearly 20 minutes and ended up putting the phone down. will call back, but I thought I would inquire here on the "off chance" anyone has gone through this same process. Thank you very much for your time!

Morgan


----------



## heather

Hey! I responded to your email that you sent me about my hedgie wheel...did you get ahold of the Rochester breeder whose email I sent you? 

IDK about bringing an exotic over the border. If I were you I'd play it safe and wait on hold until you can talk to someone from customs. And make sure you get their name. I would personally try to avoid having my car torn apart at customs because I wanted to bring an animal into the states who is rodent-sized but not really a rodent.


----------



## YankeeChops

Thanks for your reply! I have every intention of speaking to a representative from US customs regarding hedgehog importation. It's a 2.5 hr journey to Kitchener, Ontario so I will def be getting a definitive yes or no before I make my travel plans. 

I just emailed the Rochester breeder you suggested a few minutes ago, so hopefully I will hear back from her soon. Do you know if she is a registered breeder? I am very interested in purchasing a hedgie with verifiable lineage, so I can have a general idea about temperment and health.

I actually located a few pet stores locally in Buffalo that do sell hedgehogs, but none of them come with papers. One man I had spoken to about local suppliers informed me that a Hedgie he purchased from a local pet store had to be PTS a few days ago, only 2 weeks after purchase. =( Poor thing...


----------



## heather

I don't think she's registered. I didn't get any papers with mine but I didn't ask for any.


----------



## Nancy

You can check with Jane [email protected] who does the Canadian Registry, or Jeanne [email protected] who does the US registry to see if the breeder you are interested in registers and has herd initials. If a Canadian breeder doesn't show up in the Canadian registry, check the US. All mine are registered in the US simply because I started registering before there was a Canadian registry and I've kept them all under the US just because it's easier. 
I think Prickles & Giggles might register but as the Canadian Liaison for the HBA, I have the list of Canadian breeders and she does not have herd initials. Ask Jane.

I sold a baby to a couple in the US in the summer and it was a breeze but it isn't always. I met the couple at the border in case there was any problems we could cancel the deal and I'd bring the baby back home. How strict they are, seems to depend on which border crossing you use. A vet certificate may be required. There was no problem with my baby but I had given them all the paper work. I also pointed out that the baby's grandparents were from breeders in the US so basically, she was just going home. :lol: From what they were told, as long as it is going to be a pet, there is no problem.

You will definitely have an idea of health based on lineage but not necessarily temperament. It doesn't always follow that calm laid back parents have calm laid back babies. Sometimes the opposite happens. :lol:

Most reputable breeders have an adoption questionnaire to fill out before you are approved to buy a baby from them. Once you have been approved you should be given lineage information then if you ask for it. All babies should come with their pedigree, birth certificate and registration #. My pedigree's show registration # of all the ancestors.


----------



## YankeeChops

Thank you very much for your input, Nancy! That is very helpful to know about your experience with US customs. I am very interested in recieving all the papers you mentioned and woman over at "Prickles & Giggles" is more than hapy to provide them. 

The more I hear, the more I want to take my time and choose a reputable breeder. I just learned of Hobbly Hedgehog Syndrome after watching some videos on youtube of animals effected by the disorder. That is truly a devastating ailment and something all new owners should be aware of, along with the more common viral and bacterial infections common to the species.

I will post back on here and let you guys know what I decide to do and what breeder I end up going with. I am still waiting to hear back from the Rochester breeder, but from the info I have gathered thus far it doesn't seem like an option I'd like to persue at this point. Speak soon!

-Morgan


----------

